# Vape King - Bad After-Sales Support (Resolved)



## Saeed (6/3/17)

I bought a Tesla Three 150W 5000MAH kit and returned it within warranty (The trigger seemed to have come loose inside the mod). I sent it via courier and also sent an email with the tracking details as well as a description of the problem. I called a few days later to ensure that it was received and checked.
A few days later I just received the same item back in the same condition. 
I called Vape King offices and was informed by Shaun that it was determined that the trigger must have been pulled out.
1. There is no physical damage on the device that would lead to that determination. It could be the result of a manufacturing defect.
2. I took the time to call and email prior to sending the device, I also called Shaun after sending the device to find out where the warranty claim stands, only to be told that it’s “somewhere” and he will look at it later. I also included the original invoice with the package I sent, which includes my contact information. Yet, I receive no communication from Vape King to let me know the status, instead I receive the same item the day after I called, still without any communication. I then have to call to get an answer. 
3. I received the device WET, possibly vape juice.

I sent an email to sales and Sharri on 28 Feb and still no reply to any of my communication efforts.

I've consistently had a good sales experience with Vape King, but this is my first after-sales interaction and it has been appalling.
Vape King has shown no interest in communication, after-sales support or customer satisfaction.


----------



## Stroodlepuff (6/3/17)

Hi Saeed

Apologies for not responding, I was running around the whole of last week in the retail stores and only managed to sit back down at my pc for the first time this morning.

I assessed this unit along with Shaun as he was unsure of what to do, it was determined that the unit had been dropped by the indentations and scratches on the base of the device, the trigger was so far out that there is no doubt that the unit was dropped, the trigger was also bent and has no paint on it. The device was also in a terrible condition. If you would like to send it back to us for reassessment you are more than welcome to and I will get @Gizmo to have a look aswell if you would like however I can guarantee that he will agree with our assessment.

I apologise for the inconvenience however there is absolutely no way with the state of the device we received that this was a manufacturing defect.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KZOR (6/3/17)

Saeed said:


> There is no physical damage on the device





Stroodlepuff said:


> The device was also in a terrible condition.


@Saeed ...... would you mind posting some photos of your device?
Would love to see them.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Saeed (6/3/17)

This is what it looked like out of the box on 30 Dec 2016. Please note the peeling paint. I didn't bother with that as it wasn't a deal-breaker for me.


----------



## Saeed (6/3/17)

Here is what it looked like before I sent it on 22 Feb 2017. Please note that the paint kept peeling off.
Just the trigger came loose on 1 end, and not bent (see photos). There is a scratch on the base (see photo). The device still works.


----------



## Saeed (6/3/17)

This is what it looked like when I received it back, after no communication/explanation whatsoever. 
I cannot accept, no communication and no explanation after I made every effort to be as courteous, communicative and clear as possible.


----------



## Ashley A (6/3/17)

Wow! That paint peeling is as bad as my Smok Alien. Hope you get the matter sorted soon.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gizmo (6/3/17)

I will get my warehouse manager to contact you in the morning @Saeed. I am sure you will be pleased with the outcome.

I am sorry that this was not handled correctly.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Saeed (7/3/17)

@Gizmo Thank you for your reply. I look forward to the resolution.


----------



## Saeed (13/3/17)

Vape King has offered me a 40% discount on the purchase of a replacement mod. I then ordered a Wismec Presa TC 100W Box Mod as a replacement and received it this morning.
I think the 40% discount was a reasonable compromise and has re-enforced my confidence in Vape King as my preferred vendor.
@Gizmo , thanks for providing this resolution.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta (13/3/17)

Saeed said:


> Vape King has offered me a 40% discount on the purchase of a replacement mod. I then ordered a Wismec Presa TC 100W Box Mod as a replacement and received it this morning.
> I think the 40% discount was a reasonable compromise and has re-enforced my confidence in Vape King as my preferred vendor.
> @Gizmo , thanks for providing this resolution.


Maybe just edit the title of the thread to show that the situation has been resolved if you're happy with the outcome?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------

